# cal, ncal: week start on Monday



## c_geier (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have some questions regarding cal/ncal, I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask these questions, but perhaps someone can help me.

So, I want a cal or ncal to start weeks on Monday (since I'm used to this) *and* want the _classic_ cal layout. But I manage to get only one:

cal or ncal -C provide the classic layout and      
*ncal -s DE* lets the week start on Monday but is incompatible with *ncal -C*.

On my Ubuntu machine at work I can get what I want with *ncal -MC*. Strangely ncal is part of the bsdmainutils package and is supposedly taken from FreeBSD and written by the same author.

Does anybody know if and how if so, how I can get the output I want or even why it isn't possible?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tingo (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the best you can do with ncal is just `$ ncal`. On my machine this gives

```
tingo@kg-v2$ ncal
    March 2012        
Mo     5 12 19 26   
Tu     6 13 20 27   
We     7 14 21 28   
Th  1  8 15 22 29   
Fr  2  9 16 23 30   
Sa  3 10 17 24 31   
Su  4 11 18 25
```
Other than that, I think you must look for another calendar program. There are a few in ports.


----------



## jmccue (Mar 29, 2012)

Checkout deskutils/cal. *A*fter installing try command:
`$ cal -e -noc`
for a cal look-a-like with many more oprions.  -noc prevents colors and -e is European format.  Actually I think it is a very nice calendar utility.

Regards
John


----------



## c_geier (Apr 2, 2012)

jmccue said:
			
		

> Checkout deskutils/cal. *A*fter installing try command:
> `$ cal -e -noc`
> for a cal look-a-like with many more oprions.  -noc prevents colors and -e is European format.  Actually I think it is a very nice calendar utility.
> 
> ...



deskutils/cal looks nearly perfect, thanks


----------

